# Royal Jelly dosage for men?



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello

I'm trying to find a dosage for Royal Jelly for my DH - I take 500mg x3 per day, does anyone know if my DH should take the same dose?
I have googled it but can't find a specific dose.

Thanks   xxx


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,
I didn't know men could take Royal Jelly, I thought it was a female supplement?
Sorry not helpful I know but I've never come across this. Interested to know what the answer is.


Haribo


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi *Haribo*

Yep, men can take Royal Jelly, I've also got my DH taking bee propolis too amongst other things. I've found studies and articles saying that Royal Jelly can help improve sperm count but nothing on dosage so I've got him taking the same as I am! 








On the 1st page of my TTC-ing diary (link in signature below) is a list of all the supplements we're taking if you're interested

xxx


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for that. I'm pretty sure my wife is on similar supplements but I know she's on another one called pycnogenol as she's now got me taking it as well. That one is originally supposed to boost sperm but was found to benefit women too.
Good luck, hope it works out for you.


Haribo


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi *haribo* Do you know where you guys get your Pycnogenol from? It's so expensive! Thank you! x


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,
I will ask my wife which brand it is but I seem to remember Holland and barrett.
She puts my supplements in a pill box for me...useless man and all that.... so I don't see the bottles.


Haribo


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,


Yes you're right it is expensive. I have the ones from Biovea and they cost £19.95 for 60 caps. You take 50 mg.
If you buy a few supplements at the same time then the p&p is free.
Hope this helps.
Haribo


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh b**dy hell I've got us both on 1300mg!!!   His sperm will turn into bees! 
Thank you for that, I'll check out that site  
Hope you're both well x


----------



## haribo (Apr 12, 2009)

I think 50 mg of the pycnogenol should be pretty safe, I know men can take more but my last sperm test was good. Pretty sure it won't turn you into anything abnormal.


We're both good thanks, hope to post an update soon.


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Duuuurrr I got myself confused! I thought you meant 50mg of Royal Jelly (hence the bees comment!)!   Got DH on 200mg of Pycnogenol, which seems to be the recommended amount. I've reduced his royal jelly amount so I may increase it slightly again! I swear my brain as still not recovered from tx!

Glad you're both ok! x


----------

